# Potentially sourcing a Lange



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

As I’m expecting a life event for which I deserve a reward, I’m considering my options for buying a Lange. I am fascinated by the brand, the beauty and craftsmanship of their models.
I couldn’t help but noticing that Jomashop has a wide selection at around 30% discount off msrp. I am wondering whether it would be a good idea to buy from them. 
I did hear all the horror stories about their warranty work and should I require repairs, I. Would not hesitate to send it in to ALS at my own cost.
Is there any other consideration why I should not buy it from them or other grey dealers?
Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

Personally, I would not purchase a watch like a Lange from a website like Jomashop. Somehow I doubt many other Lange owners who frequent this forum would either.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

I did a quick check of Jomashop's Lange availability. Unless I'm mistaken, all of the Langes shown on their website (using the default search order "Sort By Most Viewed") that are listed after the preowned 206.021 (yellow gold 1815) say "CONTACT US FOR AVAILABILITY" in their descriptions. That means Jomashop doesn't have the watch.

If you call Jomashop and give them a specific Lange reference number for whatever watch you want, do they say they physically have that watch in their hands right now? And will they let you see it in person if you travel to Brooklyn?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

you can get the same discount from an AD. What Lange do you have in mind?


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Pongster said:


> you can get the same discount from an AD. What Lange do you have in mind?


That's fantastic! I haven't seen 30% discounts in the US for years, unless maybe a dealer has a random really unpopular/obscure model sitting around. There was one now-former Lange AD on a small island near the US mainland who was widely known to give 30% discounts until Lange closed them a few years ago. What region of the world still offers those sorts of discounts?


----------



## bmats (Sep 6, 2021)

I assume the 30% is at ADs not boutiques. But have people really gotten that as of late at US ADs? I always hear of these big discounts for brands other than Patek and Rolex, but then when I am in an AD the discounts seem much much smaller—if at all.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

CFR said:


> That's fantastic! I haven't seen 30% discounts in the US for years, unless maybe a dealer has a random really unpopular/obscure model sitting around. There was one now-former Lange AD on a small island near the US mainland who was widely known to give 30% discounts until Lange closed them a few years ago. What region of the world still offers those sorts of discounts?


My bad. The days of 30% discounts are gone. When i asked last year from our local AD, max discount is 20%.


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Pongster said:


> you can get the same discount from an AD. What Lange do you have in mind?


Im thinking the 1815 Up Down 234.026


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

If still in production, that shouldn’t be hard to order from an AD.


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Pongster said:


> If still in production, that shouldn’t be hard to order from an AD.


True, but doubt I could get that discount, or even close


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ndrs63 said:


> True, but doubt I could get that discount, or even close
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20% or 30%?

does Jomashop have it in stock? I have no experience with Jomashop since the one time i tried to buy, they said they dont ship to my country.

but from what i have read, while Jomashop is good for certain tiers of watches, one shouldnt get a Lange from them.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Has anyone here used any forum members that are established dealers/traders like Takuya? FSOT:MINT A. Lange & Sohne 1815 UP DOWN 18K WHITE...

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)

GrouchoM said:


> Has anyone here used any forum members that are established dealers/traders like Takuya? FSOT:MINT A. Lange & Sohne 1815 UP DOWN 18K WHITE...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Hey Groucho I bought my datograph up down from Takura (aka Thanh) as well have traded with him on some Rolex pieces. I could not say enough about the quality of the watches he sells. All top quality and very well represented. He chatted with me for any questions, sent videos of the watches when asked as well as just a stand up guy. Can’t say enough good about him and would buy anything he is offering without hesitation. Shoot me a PM if you have any other ?s!


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

GrouchoM said:


> Has anyone here used any forum members that are established dealers/traders like Takuya? FSOT:MINT A. Lange & Sohne 1815 UP DOWN 18K WHITE...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


It’s already sold 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

schoutedeni said:


> It’s already sold
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was asking for the op. Takuya send to get these periodically. There are other forum sellers that might have it. If so, the op can ask here about the seller's trustworthiness. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## moting (Apr 30, 2018)

schoutedeni said:


> It’s already sold
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not surprised, it's a good price!


----------



## Buddhabelly (Jan 9, 2022)

GrouchoM said:


> Has anyone here used any forum members that are established dealers/traders like Takuya? FSOT:MINT A. Lange & Sohne 1815 UP DOWN 18K WHITE...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Thank is a good guy. I would have no problem whatsoever buying from him.


----------



## Buddhabelly (Jan 9, 2022)

Buddhabelly said:


> Thank is a good guy. I would have no problem whatsoever buying from him.


Thanh*
Dumb autocorrect.


----------



## klackakon (Mar 12, 2020)

If you are going pre owned see if you can find one of these. I just discovered the white gold / slate grey combo on Instagram the other day and now I'm going to dream about it forever (though for this cash I'd get a 5056p first)


----------



## ichdien (Jun 2, 2020)

Stunning.


----------



## mbalmz (Dec 29, 2017)

GrouchoM said:


> Has anyone here used any forum members that are established dealers/traders like Takuya? FSOT:MINT A. Lange & Sohne 1815 UP DOWN 18K WHITE...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I bought my ALS from Thanh. Great guy and wonderful to deal with, but for BNIB you’re not getting anything close to 30% off msrp. 

in my experience about 15% off is pretty attainable across the board from ADs (boutiques won’t discount)—but not much more than that.


----------



## Rahlio (Jan 4, 2014)

Pongster said:


> 20% or 30%?
> 
> does Jomashop have it in stock? I have no experience with Jomashop since the one time i tried to buy, they said they dont ship to my country.
> 
> but from what i have read, while Jomashop is good for certain tiers of watches, one shouldnt get a Lange from them.


Could you elaborate a bit on this? Been looking at a Saxonia on Joma with a decent discount and got a bit curious when reading this.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Rahlio said:


> Could you elaborate a bit on this? Been looking at a Saxonia on Joma with a decent discount and got a bit curious when reading this.


Does the listing on jomashop say they have it on stock?

basically, what am saying is, i wouldnt buy a lange off joma.


----------



## moting (Apr 30, 2018)

Joma displays many watches in stock but when you contact them they ask to pay first then they will source it without a defined timeframe. At least this was my experience with them, so obviously I didn't accept.


----------



## finsenc (Oct 11, 2021)

I wouldn’t buy a Lange from joma. I tried for a while on their customer service inquiring about details of a certain model that’s shown as in stock on their website but was unable to get much more information than what’s listed. They don’t seem to know their products well.


----------



## Watchretriever (Aug 11, 2018)

mbalmz said:


> I bought my ALS from Thanh. Great guy and wonderful to deal with, but for BNIB you’re not getting anything close to 30% off msrp.
> 
> in my experience about 15% off is pretty attainable across the board from ADs (boutiques won’t discount)—but not much more than that.


What would be the upside of buying from the boutique then? Is it about the experience? Or future perks of getting access to boutique only releases?


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Watchretriever said:


> What would be the upside of buying from the boutique then? Is it about the experience? Or future perks of getting access to boutique only releases?


You get to get on the waiting list for an Odysseus.


----------



## diracpoint (Oct 15, 2021)

Watchretriever said:


> What would be the upside of buying from the boutique then? Is it about the experience? Or future perks of getting access to boutique only releases?





mebiuspower said:


> You get to get on the waiting list for an Odysseus.


I believe boutiques also give you 1 extra year of "boutique-only" warranty (i.e. a total of 3 years, instead of standard 2 years).

I got my Zeit from a (out-of-country) boutique, and found the experience outstanding. Didn't have a good experience with the local ADs.

AFAIK, discounts are hard to get from ADs these days on any model. And, if you are buying it second hand, you'll really have to know the product very well, to spot if anything is off or not. At one point I was about to pull the trigger on a used L1 MP from a reputed grey dealer, but discovered at the last moment that the set was not complete, and it was not disclosed either in the advertisement or in any email communication from their side. In the end, I needed the peace of mind that comes with purchasing a new model from an authentic place, even though it means extra $$.

I didn't ask the boutique about Odysseus or any other limited edition models, because I don't find them interesting. Hopefully, if they release anything interesting in the future I'll ask them.


----------



## WarrenArcher (Jan 4, 2022)

GrouchoM said:


> Has anyone here used any forum members that are established dealers/traders like Takuya? FSOT:MINT A. Lange & Sohne 1815 UP DOWN 18K WHITE...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Am I the only one or do the majority of his pics come out yellowish to the point where it's hard to even discern what kind of metal you are looking at?


----------



## ApeForWatches (11 mo ago)

I would NOT buy a Lange or any particularly expensive watch from J'shop. You might get a watch with open papers, which would then not be valid for Lange in-house warranty service. You would have to send the watch back to J for repairs. And you do not want anyone but Lange or a Lange-authorized expert touching your Lange.

If you're willing to buy a secondhand watch, where the price could well be lower and if you don't mind paying out-of-pocket for service, that might be the way to go.


----------



## finsenc (Oct 11, 2021)

ApeForWatches said:


> I would NOT buy a Lange or any particularly expensive watch from J'shop. You might get a watch with open papers, which would then not be valid for Lange in-house warranty service. You would have to send the watch back to J for repairs. And you do not want anyone but Lange or a Lange-authorized expert touching your Lange.
> 
> If you're willing to buy a secondhand watch, where the price could well be lower and if you don't mind paying out-of-pocket for service, that might be the way to go.


does Lange not take open papers for warranty?


----------



## ApeForWatches (11 mo ago)

finsenc said:


> does Lange not take open papers for warranty?


Good question. In my experience with buying a [REDACTED] watch from J'shop, I received a manufacturer's warranty card but with NO stamp, no date, and no serial number on it. I could have written in the s/n and date myself, but without a stamp from an AD, [REDACTED] would not service the watch. It had to go back to J'shop.

I haven't asked Lange about their practice, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's same. When I did buy a gray market NOS Lange, it came with a genuine Lange warranty card, dated, numbered, and stamped by a Lange AD. And Lange treated as it would any other AD-sold watch.


----------



## finsenc (Oct 11, 2021)

Open warranty cards was a very common practice back in the way when brands weren’t strict about it. People just fill in the same date on the day they take it into service. I feel it is more of a joma restriction rather than a problem on the brands end.


----------



## JRH13 (Nov 23, 2020)

ApeForWatches said:


> Good question. In my experience with buying a [REDACTED] watch from J'shop, I received a manufacturer's warranty card but with NO stamp, no date, and no serial number on it. I could have written in the s/n and date myself, but without a stamp from an AD, [REDACTED] would not service the watch. It had to go back to J'shop.
> 
> I haven't asked Lange about their practice, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's same. When I did buy a gray market NOS Lange, it came with a genuine Lange warranty card, dated, numbered, and stamped by a Lange AD. And Lange treated as it would any other AD-sold watch.


I had a similar experience w/ Lange on a NOS purchase -- the paperwork was appropriately stamped, numbered, dated, etc. and Lange honored the warranty as they would any AD-sold watch. And the quality of their service is first rate (albeit, not at all fast).


----------

